# Albino Common garden snails (Helix aspersa muller)



## creepycrawlies (Dec 2, 2014)

Thought you guys would be interested to see a picture of my Adult albino common Garden snails (Helix aspersa muller)

I got these from an escargot farm. I have had three clutches from them so far. The babies are pretty picky and will only eat cucumber!

Adult with a wild snail for comparison










Babies


----------



## robandcath (Jan 3, 2014)

*albino*

Is it fully albino and are any of the babies albino? x


----------



## creepycrawlies (Dec 2, 2014)

All babies are white also. I bred white with white. I dont know if albino or leucistic etc.? Not sure how to tell


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robandcath (Jan 3, 2014)

Do you have some more pictures of the parents x


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Those are really veryvnice but I love anything albino for some peculiar reason .


----------



## TKSnails (Apr 18, 2015)

*For Sale?*

Oooh you lucky thing! Been searching for some albino helix aspera for some time now .... will you be considering selling a few ?

Would be able to pay or possibly trade (all depends on if my snails lay soonish)

Thanks


----------

